# Vision Rack - Heat cable really short?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Received a v70 rack today.

Have put it together but I have hit a wall.

The heatcable is pathetically short, enough for 3 tubs MAX i would say.

Have any of you bought these and had the same problem?

Trouble is what I received is different to most photos on the vision website!

The unit was REALLY tight to put together, not really impressed at all.

Anyway I have to carry on as I want to move my snakes over this weekend.

Have any of you had this problem?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/63593-vision-rack-help.html

This May help ?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheers Hogbiy, I actually have him on my msn and wanted to ask him (when he comes online).

Doing it the way he way he has there is no way i would have enough.

Hmmm


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Well as an update, hopefully this will help anyone considering these racks.

The heatcable supplied was just over 14ft long.

Should have be 50ft long!

Needless to say I am pretty annoyed to have to buy more cable and delay everything I have to do, but will deal with it.

Manufacturers blame this on Eurorep as its down to them to supply UK heatcables.

What a nightmare.

Gary


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

great bloody eurorep. hope it gets sorted soon.


----------



## gramitch (Dec 17, 2005)

Surely Eurorep will supply the correct cable or reimburse you.Fancied these racks but now not as sure.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

i find the racks quite good, but you really should be able to fill your rack with cable... something aint right.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Gary,
Sorry you have had an issue with the Vision rack we delivered to you on Friday. 
Apparently we were short on some of the heat cable and you should have been supplied 2 cables to suit this rack. My office tried to call you but aparently couldn't get hold of you.
The cable was posted to you free of charge and you should have it Monday or Tuesday at the latest.
I appreciate your disappointment but you could have e mailed me personally as you have my address.
Whilst the Eurorep offices are closed at the weekend, I do deal with any urgent e mails, that I collect remotely.
The first I knew of this was a somewhat irate e mail you sent to the owner of Vision. He copied me in on his reply.
Once again apologies for this problem.


----------

